# Show off your swimsuit. :)



## Crystal (May 10, 2008)

Just bought this today. 

I'd love to see everyone else's.  

View attachment Swimsuit 2.jpg


View attachment Swimsuit 4.jpg


----------



## volatile (May 10, 2008)

I love that color!
Very cute suit. I would post, but I can't find mine


----------



## knottyknicky (May 10, 2008)

swim-tiiiime


----------



## Crystal (May 10, 2008)

Very cute suit! I heart tankinis. They're my favorite.

But, I couldn't pass up that turquoise swimdress. I loved it. 

And thanks, Volatile.  If you find your suit, post pictures. I bet it's gorgeous!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 10, 2008)

Very cute suits and gorgeous shapes, ladies!

Here are a couple I took on my Mac...this suit is from last year (haven't bought new ones for this year, though I need to) 

View attachment Photo 56.jpg


View attachment Photo 59.jpg


View attachment Photo 60.jpg


----------



## Crystal (May 10, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Very cute suits and gorgeous shapes, ladies!
> 
> Here are a couple I took on my Mac...this suit is from last year (haven't bought new ones for this year, though I need to)



That pattern is so great on you.

You look amazing.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 11, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Just bought this today.
> 
> I'd love to see everyone else's.



Crystal that is adorable, and my favorite color!!

Now you have to tell us where you got it from.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 11, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> swim-tiiiime




Very cute Tankini, Knicky!!


----------



## Crystal (May 11, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Crystal that is adorable, and my favorite color!!
> 
> Now you have to tell us where you got it from.




You wouldn't believe it if I told you!

*whispers*

Wal-mart. 

It was $32. I couldn't go anywhere else and find a swimdress that cute for that cheap. I was so excited when I spotted it!


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 11, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Very cute suits and gorgeous shapes, ladies!
> 
> Here are a couple I took on my Mac...this suit is from last year (haven't bought new ones for this year, though I need to)



Ash, that zebra is so hot on you! What a fabulous suit.

Everyone looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Ruffie (May 19, 2008)

Bought it last year. 
Will stick with it this year
RUth 

View attachment Beach 07.jpg


----------



## knottyknicky (May 19, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Very cute suits and gorgeous shapes, ladies!
> 
> Here are a couple I took on my Mac...this suit is from last year (haven't bought new ones for this year, though I need to)





you're so freeeking cuuuute!


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 20, 2008)

this was commissioned and hand crocheted with over 10,000 stitches...


View attachment bikini 001.jpg


----------



## Anna (May 20, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> this was commissioned and hand crocheted with over 10,000 stitches...




Wow I love it. Where did you get that and how can I have one made???

Thank you for posting it. 

Anna


----------



## Anna (May 20, 2008)

Ok here is my bathing suit. I am waiting for my new one right now. I can't wait to get it. I just love By Ro Designs they have so much support and its diffenitly worth every penny. 

Anna 

View attachment 21_G.sized.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (May 20, 2008)

Awww Anna, you look like a mermaid  And you're so friggin' brown! Wish I tanned *pale girl sulk* 

Nice swim suits everyone


----------



## Crystal (May 20, 2008)

Anna said:


> Ok here is my bathing suit. I am waiting for my new one right now. I can't wait to get it. I just love By Ro Designs they have so much support and its diffenitly worth every penny.
> 
> Anna




Yes, that's the first thing I noticed, too! You're so brown. I'm jealous. 

I do tan, but blaaah. It takes this fat girl forever to get the tan that I want. 

You're amazingly beautiful, too. I love the swimsuit!


----------



## Crystal (May 20, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Bought it last year.
> Will stick with it this year
> RUth



I love the brown.  That brown and orange looks great on you.

I had a brown tankini last year that I still love, actually. Definitely not getting rid of it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 20, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> you're so freeeking cuuuute!



Thank you, dahling! 



Ruffie said:


> Bought it last year.
> Will stick with it this year
> RUth



Very cute suit, Ruth! 



Anna said:


> Ok here is my bathing suit. I am waiting for my new one right now. I can't wait to get it. I just love By Ro Designs they have so much support and its diffenitly worth every penny.
> 
> Anna



Great suit, Anna! Looking very sun kissed!


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 20, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> this was commissioned and hand crocheted with over 10,000 stitches...



Absolutely lovely, and very 1960's. I actually had one like that when I was a teenager. BTW, while lovely to look at, be careful about wearing it in the water, they do NOT hold their shape when wet. They stretch unmercifully and will likely fall off. So, this is probably a "for looks only" suit meant for suntanning and looking cute.


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

Very nice, ladies


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 20, 2008)

Anna said:


> Wow I love it. Where did you get that and how can I have one made???
> 
> Thank you for posting it.
> 
> Anna




anna,

THANK YOU! my friend is a pro crocheter... for a suit of this magnitude about $550...


 


Sandie S-R said:


> Absolutely lovely, and very 1960's. I actually had one like that when I was a teenager. BTW, while lovely to look at, be careful about wearing it in the water, they do NOT hold their shape when wet. They stretch unmercifully and will likely fall off. So, this is probably a "for looks only" suit meant for suntanning and looking cute.



hey sandie,

THANK YOU! this one is made of mercanized cotton... and actually does hold its shape... it doesn't fall off... the only down side was the chlorine bleaching the suit...


ADDITIONALLY - I HIGHLY RECOMMEND SWIMSUITS BY KZ!!!!!

KZ is out of LA and the BEST bikini maker around!!!!

i have 2 of her suits... (soon to be posted)


----------



## Anna (May 21, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Awww Anna, you look like a mermaid  And you're so friggin' brown! Wish I tanned *pale girl sulk*
> 
> Nice swim suits everyone




Thank you Gingembre, I just love her suits. That photo was taken last summer actually at a Heavenly Bodies bash. I was very tan but now I am white as a ghost...lol But luckily I tan very nicely, I guess its the Italian blood in me. 



Anna


----------



## Anna (May 21, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yes, that's the first thing I noticed, too! You're so brown. I'm jealous.
> 
> I do tan, but blaaah. It takes this fat girl forever to get the tan that I want.
> 
> You're amazingly beautiful, too. I love the swimsuit!




Thank you Crystal

That is very sweet of you to say. I love her swimsuits so much, I do hope she brings out her clothing line very soon.

Anna


----------



## Anna (May 21, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Great suit, Anna! Looking very sun kissed!




Thank you Ashmamma...


----------



## Anna (May 21, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> anna,
> THANK YOU! my friend is a pro crocheter... for a suit of this magnitude about $550...




Wow Lipmixgirl, that is one expensive suit. I will only be able to dream about getting on at this time. Maybe someday. 

Thank you 

Anna


----------



## Ruffie (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments and may I just say that all you ladies are looking fine in your Bathing suits as well. We are hot mama's!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2008)

LOVE that color....





CrystalUT11 said:


> Just bought this today.
> 
> I'd love to see everyone else's.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2008)

OMG... I love that print.... wow.... 





ashmamma84 said:


> Very cute suits and gorgeous shapes, ladies!
> 
> Here are a couple I took on my Mac...this suit is from last year (haven't bought new ones for this year, though I need to)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2008)

GREAT color for you Ruth... matches your hair...




Ruffie said:


> Bought it last year.
> Will stick with it this year
> RUth


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2008)

Very pretty.... 



Anna said:


> Ok here is my bathing suit. I am waiting for my new one right now. I can't wait to get it. I just love By Ro Designs they have so much support and its diffenitly worth every penny.
> 
> Anna


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2008)

It's gorgeous... but for that $$$$... I'd be afraid to wear it!! LOL




lipmixgirl said:


> this was commissioned and hand crocheted with over 10,000 stitches...





lipmixgirl said:


> anna,
> 
> THANK YOU! my friend is a pro crocheter... for a suit of this magnitude about $550...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2008)

This is the first bikini I've bought since I was about 8 years old.... 
I haven't been brave enough to wear it out yet... but hopefully I'll get there this summer....


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 21, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is the first bikini I've bought since I was about 8 years old....
> I haven't been brave enough to wear it out yet... but hopefully I'll get there this summer....



you look great! And I'm just going to say it.....you've got some great breasts! I don't know if my girls would stay up so nicely with such little support. You're all tan too! Happy splashing!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2008)

Thanks! Trust me... my girls don't stay in those cups well AT ALL... #1 reason for being reluctant to wear it out somewhere... I wear a 40DDD, and that is ALLEGEDLY an F cup.... I have SERIOUS doubts that it is sized correctly. 

It's geat for pics though.... LOL

The tan is courtesy of the tanning bed too... LOL Which I love!!!  Nothing more soothing than 20 min in a tanning bed.... (skin cancer be damned!)





mpls_girl26 said:


> you look great! And I'm just going to say it.....you've got some great breasts! I don't know if my girls would stay up so nicely with such little support. You're all tan too! Happy splashing!


----------



## SocialbFly (May 21, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Thanks! Trust me... my girls don't stay in those cups well AT ALL... #1 reason for being reluctant to wear it out somewhere... I wear a 40DDD, and that is ALLEGEDLY an F cup.... I have SERIOUS doubts that it is sized correctly.
> 
> It's geat for pics though.... LOL
> 
> The tan is courtesy of the tanning bed too... LOL Which I love!!!  Nothing more soothing than 20 min in a tanning bed.... (skin cancer be damned!)



I like your suit, very pretty, actually, i like all the suits, i will have to post mine, i have an older pic i can post, cause i still wear it....and love it...


----------



## imfree (May 21, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is the first bikini I've bought since I was about 8 years old....
> I haven't been brave enough to wear it out yet... but hopefully I'll get there this summer....



WOW!, Violet, that's cute. You look great!


----------



## Crystal (May 21, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is the first bikini I've bought since I was about 8 years old....
> I haven't been brave enough to wear it out yet... but hopefully I'll get there this summer....



Violet, that swimsuit looks great on you!

You're so brave.  A certain friend of mine is trying to convince me to buy a bikini, but I'm still reluctant about it...

I need to just get over it!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

buy a bikini or ill kill a rabbit!


----------



## Crystal (May 21, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> buy a bikini or ill kill a rabbit!



...will it be a quick death for the rabbit?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

oh heck no.


----------



## Crystal (May 21, 2008)

...ehh. I'm not a huge bunny fan.

If you had said puppy, though..


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

i do have a puppy handy


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2008)

Thanks....

You look gorgeous... as always, sweetie!! 



SocialbFly said:


> I like your suit, very pretty, actually, i like all the suits, i will have to post mine, i have an older pic i can post, cause i still wear it....and love it...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Edgar....



imfree said:


> WOW!, Violet, that's cute. You look great!





I'll be brave when I actually wear it out... LOL, but thank you!! 



CrystalUT11 said:


> Violet, that swimsuit looks great on you!
> 
> You're so brave.  A certain friend of mine is trying to convince me to buy a bikini, but I'm still reluctant about it...
> 
> I need to just get over it!


----------



## Suze (May 21, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> buy a bikini or ill kill a rabbit!


after killing the rabbit you can MAKE a bikini!...so it wont go to waste i mean...
unfortunately, i didn't find any fat girl in fur bikini pics!

cool thread 

View attachment ist2_2091299_purple_fur_bikini.jpg


----------



## Ruffie (May 21, 2008)

Violet you are looking H A W T in that bikini! Girl you better represent us fat chicks when you look that good in the suit. I know I would if I looked that good! You go girl!
Ruth


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

the Q is a genius!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Ruth... LOL.... I may get the confidence to wear it out, yet!! 





Ruffie said:


> Violet you are looking H A W T in that bikini! Girl you better represent us fat chicks when you look that good in the suit. I know I would if I looked that good! You go girl!
> Ruth


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

wear it out or i kill a puppy!


----------



## prettysteve (May 21, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> swim-tiiiime



Miss Knotty Knicky:Wow! You look really super hot & sexy in your new swim suit!You are ready for a beauty contest baby!:smitten:


----------



## prettysteve (May 21, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is the first bikini I've bought since I was about 8 years old....
> I haven't been brave enough to wear it out yet... but hopefully I'll get there this summer....



Miss Violet B: I just love your sexy phat curves & hips in your swim suit.Please let me know if you need a body guard to escort you to the beach in your bikini!You are definitely going to need some one to keep the wolves away...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Steve!! I'll call you when I head to the beach!! 



prettysteve said:


> Miss Violet B: I just love your sexy phat curves & hips in your swim suit.Please let me know if you need a body guard to escort you to the beach in your bikini!You are definitely going to need some one to keep the wolves away...


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 21, 2008)

Violet,
You look GREAT in that bikini!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

show us yours SM!


----------



## Butterbelly (May 21, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> show us yours SM!



and where is your swim suit?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

i got a pic in the files im putting together for the site. i gotta find it. it will be up by tomorrow at noon at the latest (i think its on the portable hard drive which i left at work)


----------



## Suze (May 21, 2008)

i hope it's a furry one!:smitten:

tried to google furry man swimsuit. nothing came up


----------



## imfree (May 21, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Violet you are looking H A W T in that bikini! Girl you better represent us fat chicks when you look that good in the suit. I know I would if I looked that good! You go girl!
> Ruth



Ruth's certainly right, add that radiant smile, and
girl, you're ELECTRIC!!!:smitten:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

you hope i wear a furry swim suit? that would itch!


----------



## Suze (May 21, 2008)

ye see, that's my fetish.

riiight...guess it's time for me to leave this thread now.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 21, 2008)

*scoots away from susieq slooooowwwwwly*


----------



## Suze (May 21, 2008)

*runs after with a fur bikini*

ok! leaving!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 22, 2008)

Everyone looks great in their swimsuits. I tried on four of my five swimsuits and only one fits over my preggo belly. I'll be swimming a lot this weekend so i'll take a quick pic of that. It also means i need to break out my sewing machine to make myself a new pregnant fitting swimsuit


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 22, 2008)

Thanks!!!  



Sugar Magnolia said:


> Violet,
> You look GREAT in that bikini!!!





imfree said:


> Ruth's certainly right, add that radiant smile, and
> girl, you're ELECTRIC!!!:smitten:


----------



## qwertyman173 (May 22, 2008)

After viewing this thread I have the strangest desire to go swimming...
I don't know why....


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 22, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is the first bikini I've bought since I was about 8 years old....
> I haven't been brave enough to wear it out yet... but hopefully I'll get there this summer....



You have an absolutely stunning shape! So femme! 




SocialbFly said:


> I like your suit, very pretty, actually, i like all the suits, i will have to post mine, i have an older pic i can post, cause i still wear it....and love it...



Looking beautiful as usual Di!


----------



## goldilocks829 (May 22, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is the first bikini I've bought since I was about 8 years old....
> I haven't been brave enough to wear it out yet... but hopefully I'll get there this summer....



Violet - You look incredible!! I'd wear that to work if I looked so good! hee hee! You really do look fabulous. 

Janice


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 22, 2008)

as promised: looked thru the pic database and found one! 

View attachment 19780000a005ps.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 22, 2008)

Thank you both!  




ashmamma84 said:


> You have an absolutely stunning shape! So femme!





goldilocks829 said:


> Violet - You look incredible!! I'd wear that to work if I looked so good! hee hee! You really do look fabulous.
> 
> Janice


----------



## Rowan (May 22, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Very cute suits and gorgeous shapes, ladies!
> 
> Here are a couple I took on my Mac...this suit is from last year (haven't bought new ones for this year, though I need to)



Ooooh I want one like that!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Rowan (May 22, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is the first bikini I've bought since I was about 8 years old....
> I haven't been brave enough to wear it out yet... but hopefully I'll get there this summer....



You look great darlin! Definitely DO NOT be ashamed to go out!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 22, 2008)

Thank you... I hope I can!!




Rowan said:


> You look great darlin! Definitely DO NOT be ashamed to go out!


----------



## CleverBomb (May 23, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> wear it out or i kill a puppy!


Dead puppies...aren't much fun.

-Rusty


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> as promised: looked thru the pic database and found one!



As adorable as I imagined  :kiss2:


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (May 25, 2008)

My goodness that's a pretty swimsuit and it looks great on you sweetie!!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (May 25, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> this was commissioned and hand crocheted with over 10,000 stitches...


OMG! I love it! I've always wanted a crocheted swimsuit I want one to!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (May 25, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is the first bikini I've bought since I was about 8 years old....
> I haven't been brave enough to wear it out yet... but hopefully I'll get there this summer....


Love the suit and the body


----------



## angel-1 (May 25, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Just bought this today.
> 
> I'd love to see everyone else's.



Damn, you look good!!!


----------



## angel-1 (May 25, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> swim-tiiiime



:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (May 25, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Very cute suits and gorgeous shapes, ladies!
> 
> Here are a couple I took on my Mac...this suit is from last year (haven't bought new ones for this year, though I need to)



You know what I'm gonna say. Really? Do I have to?
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## angel-1 (May 25, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Bought it last year.
> Will stick with it this year
> RUth



Lookin' Good!!!


----------



## angel-1 (May 25, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is the first bikini I've bought since I was about 8 years old....
> I haven't been brave enough to wear it out yet... but hopefully I'll get there this summer....



I swear to God I don't know what The hell is goin' on with you!!!! Do you need your house cleaned? Some groceries? Car washed? An organ or three? Damn Violet, just Damn!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## sunnie1653 (May 25, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is the first bikini I've bought since I was about 8 years old....
> I haven't been brave enough to wear it out yet... but hopefully I'll get there this summer....



You're so pretty, Violet. Your bikini is gorgeous


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 25, 2008)

Thank you!!



BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> Love the suit and the body





Oh Angel... you are priceless!! LOL Yeah, I could use a little house cleaning, laundry done, car wash... groceries... sure!! Thanks sweetie!!! :kiss2:



angel-1 said:


> I swear to God I don't know what The hell is goin' on with you!!!! Do you need your house cleaned? Some groceries? Car washed? An organ or three? Damn Violet, just Damn!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu:





Thanks honey!!!! 



sunnie1653 said:


> You're so pretty, Violet. Your bikini is gorgeous


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 25, 2008)

EVERYONE looks sooooooooo adorable! ROOCK those pools and beaches, gals! (and Guys!)
Hugs, Kara


----------



## cherylharrell (May 25, 2008)

That looks so good on you. I need to get out in the water while I'm here at the beach & have my hubs take a pic of me in my 2 piece...


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 25, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Very cute suits and gorgeous shapes, ladies!
> 
> Here are a couple I took on my Mac...this suit is from last year (haven't bought new ones for this year, though I need to)



The zebra stripes are wicked qyoot! You've got my favorites vote on it... great choice! :happy:


----------



## AtlantisAK (May 25, 2008)

Can't wait to show mine off....I have to do a little sewing on it first though! 

There are definately a lot of cute swimsuits posted here on this thead...It almost makes me envious!


----------



## lalatx (May 26, 2008)

Love the swimsuit... not so much the sunburn. 

View attachment IMG_1955.JPG


View attachment IMG_1951.JPG


View attachment IMG_1957.JPG


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 26, 2008)

cute suit!! (sunburn and all! LOL) 



lalatx said:


> Love the swimsuit... not so much the sunburn.


----------



## lypeaches (May 27, 2008)

Everyone looks so cute in their suits! This is going to be my suit for this season....made a bunch of new ones this season, but it's my fave! Wish I had the tan to go with it...but that will come! 
Janelle 

View attachment t20b17.JPG


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 30, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Everyone looks so cute in their suits! This is going to be my suit for this season....made a bunch of new ones this season, but it's my fave! Wish I had the tan to go with it...but that will come!
> Janelle



Any pointers or helpful information on making a bikini for myself? I'm thinking of making one for when I go to the BBW Bash in Vegas in July. I imgine it's not terribly difficult but any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## lypeaches (May 30, 2008)

Well, for starters, it isn't as easy as you might think. Which is not to say it can't be done! My biggest piece of advice would be to make sure you stretch the heck out of the elastic and fabric as you are sewing it. You must use a stretch stitch, of course. If you don't have a pattern, I'd suggest cutting apart your favorite pair of panties to get the bottom shape. It would at least give you a starting point. The classic "triangle" top is not really a true triangle. The bottom line is curved down in the middle, like a smiley shape, and the line on the armpit side of the triangle is shorter than the line that goes down the center to your cleavage. 

Hope that helps!

Janelle


----------



## Red (May 30, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Everyone looks so cute in their suits! This is going to be my suit for this season....made a bunch of new ones this season, but it's my fave! Wish I had the tan to go with it...but that will come!
> Janelle



That is so pretty, I love it!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 30, 2008)

You look great... I LOVE that suit!! 




lypeaches said:


> Everyone looks so cute in their suits! This is going to be my suit for this season....made a bunch of new ones this season, but it's my fave! Wish I had the tan to go with it...but that will come!
> Janelle


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (May 30, 2008)

Everyone looks absolutely gorgeous! It's such a breath of fresh air to see the different styles of suits and body types that wear them. Have fun in the sun everyone!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 31, 2008)

Janelle and others:
Everyone looks adorable. Janelle has such good suits on her loveyourpeaches.com site. If you are looking for a two piece knockout......I really do recommend her lovely work! A few years back my daughter got a great bikini!
Hugs. Kara


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 31, 2008)

Hi Janelle!!! 

I have one of Love Your Peaches bikini's. I love mine! I was just checking out the new styles - they are gorgeous!


----------



## Rowan (May 31, 2008)

nothin special...just me  

View attachment swimsuit.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 31, 2008)

Rowan said:


> nothin special...just me



That's a cute print, Rowan!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 31, 2008)

Gorgeous!! I love that suit!!!




Rowan said:


> nothin special...just me


----------



## Rowan (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you! I actually got that at Wal Mart of all places!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, it looks fantastic on you.... 



Rowan said:


> Thank you! I actually got that at Wal Mart of all places!


----------



## Suze (Jun 2, 2008)

I recently bought a bikini from Love your peaches and love it. 

Thanks Janelle! (hope i got that right)


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 2, 2008)

Rowan said:


> nothin special...just me



Very cute suit Rowan, and you look adorable in it!!


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I hope that those of you who have them, are lovin' your Peaches bikini's . 

Rowan, I love that black and white print, you look fantastic!


----------



## volatile (Jun 5, 2008)

Everyone's suits are so cute! It makes me want to get a new one.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 5, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Thanks ladies! I hope that those of you who have them, are lovin' your Peaches bikini's .
> 
> Rowan, I love that black and white print, you look fantastic!



I'm waiting for mine to get here!


----------



## Rowan (Jun 6, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> Thanks ladies! I hope that those of you who have them, are lovin' your Peaches bikini's .
> 
> Rowan, I love that black and white print, you look fantastic!



Thank you much  I actually got a different bottom as well which is a solid black and skirted. At only $13 per piece..figured it was well worth it!


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Work it Rowan!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Rowan said:


> nothin special...just me



And you will be wearing this cute little number where? I just want to know so I can get good tickets to that event. Don't wanna end up in the nose bleed section.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 11, 2008)

I found another really great bikini on ebay... $15!!!! Gotta love THAT price!!!
Once again... don't know if I will be brave enough to wear it out... I hope so!!


----------



## goldilocks829 (Jun 11, 2008)

Such a beautiful suit! Love the bright colors. I hope you share it with the world because you really look great! Take care.
Janice


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you! That's what drew it to me.. the colors. 



goldilocks829 said:


> Such a beautiful suit! Love the bright colors. I hope you share it with the world because you really look great! Take care.
> Janice


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I found another really great bikini on ebay... $15!!!! Gotta love THAT price!!!
> Once again... don't know if I will be brave enough to wear it out... I hope so!!



Stunnah! :kiss2:

And what a steal! I'm going shopping for suits this weekend...here's hoping I'll be able to get a sweet deal like you.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Ash! Good luck to you... I hope you find a beautiful suit and get a great price!! 



ashmamma84 said:


> Stunnah! :kiss2:
> 
> And what a steal! I'm going shopping for suits this weekend...here's hoping I'll be able to get a sweet deal like you.


----------



## Regular Bill (Jun 12, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I found another really great bikini on ebay... $15!!!! Gotta love THAT price!!!
> Once again... don't know if I will be brave enough to wear it out... I hope so!!



Thanks for showing us!!!!:smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:

Bill

P.S. Has their ever been an outfit made that does't look good on you? 

P.S.S. No, you make everything you wear stunning!!!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I found another really great bikini on ebay... $15!!!! Gotta love THAT price!!!
> Once again... don't know if I will be brave enough to wear it out... I hope so!!



It is impossible for Violet to look bad. She's beautiful from head to toe.
:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 12, 2008)

Awww thank you both!! I think you two are my biggest fans!!  :kiss2:



angel-1 said:


> It is impossible for Violet to look bad. She's beautiful from head to toe.
> :bow::bow::bow:





Regular Bill said:


> Thanks for showing us!!!!:smitten::wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks so good one you. I like how the top seems to have support in it & not be letting everyting hang out. That's the problem I have with bikinis & why I can't wear them even tho I'd like to...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Cheryl... yeah, I was thrilled that the top was as roomy as it is... it's an underwire... and actually the cups are a bit bigger than I'd care for, but it's doable. 



cherylharrell said:


> That looks so good one you. I like how the top seems to have support in it & not be letting everyting hang out. That's the problem I have with bikinis & why I can't wear them even tho I'd like to...


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 12, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I found another really great bikini on ebay... $15!!!! Gotta love THAT price!!!
> Once again... don't know if I will be brave enough to wear it out... I hope so!!



You look simply beautiful!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 13, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Thanks Cheryl... yeah, I was thrilled that the top was as roomy as it is... it's an underwire... and actually the cups are a bit bigger than I'd care for, but it's doable.



personally i think it looks perfect...i was going to rep you and tell you that, bt the rep gods are being pissy, too much in 24 hours, bah humbug...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you!!



TearInYourHand said:


> You look simply beautiful!





Yeah, those rep gods can be real bastards, can't they??? Thank you though.... I 'preciate it!!  :wubu::kiss2:




SocialbFly said:


> personally i think it looks perfect...i was going to rep you and tell you that, bt the rep gods are being pissy, too much in 24 hours, bah humbug...


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 21, 2008)

If I were going to have a bathing suit, I would LOVE this one!!


----------



## Raqui (Jun 21, 2008)

I havent found a swim suit yet that I am IN LOVE WITH. I have a couple which are ok, and a couple that are nice. But none yet that really Complement my body and show me off in a sexy way. They either cover to much or show to much.

I am a shorts and tank girl but most shorts the material doesnt really HUG me right and it all lose and feels funny. The tops dont support me right and end up making my two boobs like like a giant one. I have to always wear a bra with my suits. I would proably need something custom.

I got something new this summer so I guess we will see how i end up looking LOL


----------



## Tracy (Jun 26, 2008)

I usually purchase my swimsuits from Junonia. This year I got the Seashell lined swim skirt and the seashell tankine. I got them in the henna color. I really enjoy their swimsuits. They are a little pricey but for the quality of the product I think they are worth it. I haven't had time to take a pic, I'm usually in a hurry to get out to the pool to play.  All the ladies look fabulous in their swimsuits.


----------



## asterix (Jun 26, 2008)

Rowan said:


> nothin special...just me



Rowan,
You are very special. I'll leave the gate unlocked so you may swim in my pool anytime!


----------



## fabeantownluver (Jun 28, 2008)

all i can say is wow!!!


----------



## fullagrace27 (Jul 1, 2008)

This is me. Taken last week   

View attachment rsde.jpg


----------



## fabeantownluver (Jul 2, 2008)

very cute!!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 3, 2008)

you all have hot swimming suits!
i got this at walmart.2 pieces i bought separately.
i have another one and its pink... but this is new. and gave me a chance to show off some more.






and this was after i broke something.
yes i dont clean much... i have a boyfriend for that. 





i do actually wear my suits too. i swim alot... hence the sunburns, especially on my face. i always apply sunblock... every hour... and still end up tomato red.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> you all have hot swimming suits!
> i got this at walmart.2 pieces i bought separately.
> i have another one and its pink... but this is new. and gave me a chance to show off some more.
> 
> ...



You are one fine woman. And you like Lamb Of God. What more could one ask?


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 3, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i do actually wear my suits too. i swim alot... hence the sunburns, especially on my face. i always apply sunblock... every hour... and still end up tomato red.



That's a pretty pattern. You don't seem _too_ fair skinned, but maybe that's the lighting. I'm really pale and I always use waterproof stuff that blocks UVA and UVB that's at least 40 spf. And I only reapply once after a half hour, it seems to work pretty well if I don't get sweaty.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 3, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> You are one fine woman. And you like Lamb Of God. What more could one ask?



i could ask for more zingers.
thanks angel-1
:happy:
lamb of god is awesome in concert.



Littleghost said:


> That's a pretty pattern. You don't seem _too_ fair skinned, but maybe that's the lighting. I'm really pale and I always use waterproof stuff that blocks UVA and UVB that's at least 40 spf. And I only reapply once after a half hour, it seems to work pretty well if I don't get sweaty.


thanks i kinda liked that pattern too, but picked one fairly quickly as i wanted to hurry.

oh man... i am very fair skinned. and it is a poo-poo camera. like those walls are a bright pink, like pepto on crack.
my face burned, and then burned again... and burned some more. but its really evident on my forehead.

the stuff we had at work, which is where i get most of my burns... was 50spf. and for uva/uvb, waterproof/sweatproof.
then i saw online how most sunblocks, well the major ones, arent really as good as they say they are...

and i do sweat, a ton. im constantly talking to people and lifting things out side for the garden center at work- think like pallets of mulch, etc.
im gonna try a visor hat next time! might not make me super cool looking- but a least i wont have a dirty looking face.

it is just irritating.plus it was one of those spray cans ones... which left an odd spotty pattern. gonna stick to the old fashion lotions.
but thank you!:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 3, 2008)

I have WAY too much boobage for these suits.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 3, 2008)

This is my bikini in a pool at the hotel we were at last weekend. Some bikers came in from the parking lot to check me out when Wayne went to the room for something. They were sweet!!

Sandie


----------



## imfree (Jul 3, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> you all have hot swimming suits!
> i got this at walmart.2 pieces i bought separately.
> i have another one and its pink... but this is new. and gave me a chance to show off some more...............snipped..............
> 
> ...



Wow!, Kiddo, you and the 'kini both look great!
Your boyfriend is a well-blessed man.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 3, 2008)

Amatrix, you are stunning!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 3, 2008)

VERY pretty!! Love the pattern of that top!!!



Amatrix said:


> you all have hot swimming suits!
> i got this at walmart.2 pieces i bought separately.
> i have another one and its pink... but this is new. and gave me a chance to show off some more.
> 
> ...






You look great Sandie... love that color!!! 



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> This is my bikini in a pool at the hotel we were at last weekend. Some bikers came in from the parking lot to check me out when Wayne went to the room for something. They were sweet!!
> 
> Sandie


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 3, 2008)

imfree said:


> Wow!, Kiddo, you and the 'kini both look great!
> Your boyfriend is a well-blessed man.



ahahaha- thats what he thinks too!
i tend to think im the lucky one.

thank you very much.:blush:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Amatrix, you are stunning!



aww thanks GEF!:happy: i was lurking hoping you would post one!



Violet_Beauregard said:


> VERY pretty!! Love the pattern of that top!!!
> thanks Vi!
> yours are absolutely cute too!i love how they are very good fitting on the top, and suit you well on the bottom! plus the colors of the pink/coral one really compliment your nice bronzed skin!
> 
> and i adore Sandy's Bikini too! i think pink is really a cute color this season.


You look great Sandie... love that color!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 3, 2008)

yay for fat girls in bikinis, swimsuits, and/or skinny dipping!



(shame you can't post here effectively if your swimsuit is your birthday suit )


----------



## Crystal (Jul 3, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> yay for fat girls in bikinis, swimsuits, and/or skinny dipping!
> 
> 
> 
> (shame you can't post here effectively if your swimsuit is your birthday suit )



Naughty Jason. 

I vote that you show your birthday suit/swimsuit first.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> This is my bikini in a pool at the hotel we were at last weekend. Some bikers came in from the parking lot to check me out when Wayne went to the room for something. They were sweet!!
> 
> Sandie




Such a cutie. Lucky bikers. The sun looks good on you, Sandie.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 4, 2008)

How fun!! Cute suit!! 




missaf said:


> From our spa day, thanks to SocialBfly :wubu:


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Jul 6, 2008)

Dang girl, you look good enough to eat, covered in whipped cream, with a cherry on top...


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 6, 2008)

This is my new bathing suit  I love it! 

View attachment on575348-00p01v01.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 6, 2008)

tinkerbell said:


> This is my new bathing suit  I love it!



Where did you get it from??

(Inquiring minds...)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 6, 2008)

OMG.. that is SO cute!!!!!!



tinkerbell said:


> This is my new bathing suit  I love it!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 6, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Where did you get it from??
> 
> (Inquiring minds...)



It's an Old Navy suit. Their one-pieces run INCREDIBLY short, like copious belly-out-the-leg-hole short.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 6, 2008)

It is from Old Navy. I had it on the other day, just laying in the sun in my backyard 

I dont have an issue with the way it fits at all - everything stays in its place 

Its on sale now, for like 19.99, I think they only have size 4x left.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a swimsuit i've had a few years. It's home made. 

View attachment swimsuit.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

What is it made of, Megan? What kind of material goes into a swimsuit?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What is it made of, Megan? What kind of material goes into a swimsuit?



There's a section of swimsuit fabrics at JoAnn's that i got this fabric. I was eying up some red sparkley stuff with silver stars on it for my next project  I basically reverse engineered a tankini that i already owned to make this one. i lengthened the top for my needs though. The fabric isn't cheap unless it's on sale (runs average $16-20 a yard)


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 8, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> This is a swimsuit i've had a few years. It's home made.



looks lovely!
nice color for your fair skin.


----------



## wwtdd (Jul 8, 2008)

lalatx said:


> Love the swimsuit... not so much the sunburn.



this hot, but it would be sexy if you were in a two piece or g string


----------



## Kortana (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's one of my favs. I usually save it for when I travel cause I think the chlorine of my pool would ruin it. I love swimming so I have many but this is for special occasions...LOL

View attachment n513172468_40502_8866.jpg


(P.S I am the fat one...hahahahaha)


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 12, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Here's one of my favs. I usually save it for when I travel cause I think the chlorine of my pool would ruin it. I love swimming so I have many but this is for special occasions...LOL
> 
> View attachment 45858
> 
> ...



That is very cute!! I love hibiscuses!! I have 3 huge hibiscus bushes in my back yard in full bloom right now. 

Darling suit.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Here's one of my favs. I usually save it for when I travel cause I think the chlorine of my pool would ruin it. I love swimming so I have many but this is for special occasions...LOL
> 
> View attachment 45858
> 
> ...



you knew i was going to comment.

and your right- my sister had the same suit awhile ago and it faded to a light grey and black bleed all into the white. just doesnt look as defined as hibiscus should.

then again... the chlorine was so strong it gives people bloody noses.

we should go swimming. out to an ocean.

and you mean your the HOT one.


----------



## asterix (Jul 13, 2008)

I prefer to think that you are the beautiful one. You are right to save that suit for special occasions, it is gorgeous on you!



Kortana said:


> Here's one of my favs. I usually save it for when I travel cause I think the chlorine of my pool would ruin it. I love swimming so I have many but this is for special occasions...LOL
> 
> View attachment 45858
> 
> ...


----------



## Kortana (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Ladies


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a swimsuit top that I made for the BBW Bash.....don't mind the blinding white belly. 

View attachment Picture 249.jpg


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 25, 2008)

mpls_girl26 said:


> Here is a swimsuit top that I made for the BBW Bash.....don't mind the blinding white belly.



Very cute suit. Very nice body.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is another picture - I ordered this bikini top.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Aug 1, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Bought it last year.
> Will stick with it this year
> RUth



I WANT THAT SUITTT...TOOOO CUTE!!!!:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

mpls_girl26 said:


> Here is a swimsuit top that I made for the BBW Bash.....don't mind the blinding white belly.




I love the suit- looks great on you 

I'm curious...what kind of material do you use to make a bathing suit and how hard is it to find?


----------



## Suze (Aug 2, 2008)

A fat girl i saw at the beach today, could really learn others a thing or two about self esteem. She really stood out in her gold bikini and huge earrings and looked fing great! Everyone was ogling her; it was so fun to see! I felt quite boring in my black ensemble -_-


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love the suit- looks great on you
> 
> I'm curious...what kind of material do you use to make a bathing suit and how hard is it to find?



Swimsuit fabric is Nylon Lycra (spandex). Usually the lycra content is about 18% in swimsuit fabric. It is the shiney stuff. You can find it at any fabric store just tell them what you are looking for. You can also find it on ebay, and Fabric.com. 

Here is a swimsuit I made recently, with some pretty foil butterflies on black. It's two piece, with a princess seamed top and cinched sweetheart neckline, bottom has hanky hem skirt. 






It is for sale if anyone is interested. It is supersized and fits a 5X 6X 7X range. PM me if interested.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 2, 2008)

I bought my first bikini at the Vegas bash this year and I'm loving it. I just hope to have an opportunity to wear it again before next years bash. This pic was taken at the pool party and unfortunately it isn't full length, I thought it was going to be, but it shows a peek of the bottoms and the entire top.


----------



## evabb78 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm getting ready to go swimming in a little bit so I thought I would share what I look like in my swim suit. 

View attachment P8030073.JPG


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 3, 2008)

That is a nice swimsuit you sewed.  Wish I could sew. I have no sweing machine however...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 3, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> I bought my first bikini at the Vegas bash this year and I'm loving it. I just hope to have an opportunity to wear it again before next years bash. This pic was taken at the pool party and unfortunately it isn't full length, I thought it was going to be, but it shows a peek of the bottoms and the entire top.



Very cute B, who did you buy it from??


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 3, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Very cute B, who did you buy it from??



Thank you Sandie. I bought it from KZ of bigbabezbeachwear. She really does great work.


----------



## janus74 (Aug 3, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> I bought my first bikini at the Vegas bash this year and I'm loving it. I just hope to have an opportunity to wear it again before next years bash. This pic was taken at the pool party and unfortunately it isn't full length, I thought it was going to be, but it shows a peek of the bottoms and the entire top.



hi valentine,
you look very pretty in this bikini!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 3, 2008)

janus74 said:


> hi valentine,
> you look very pretty in this bikini!



thank you


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 3, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> I bought my first bikini at the Vegas bash this year and I'm loving it. I just hope to have an opportunity to wear it again before next years bash. This pic was taken at the pool party and unfortunately it isn't full length, I thought it was going to be, but it shows a peek of the bottoms and the entire top.



Sorry, 

I have to repeat I love this bikini pic.


----------

